# Google Self Driving Cars Now On California Streets



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

http://qz.com/437788/googles-self-driving-cars-are-now-on-the-streets-of-california/


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

I want Google to address the millions of people in the USA who drive to support their families..


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

humandriver said:


> I want Google to address the millions of people in the USA who drive to support their families..


The same could be asked of Uber and its "partners".


----------

